
Avoiding VDI Gotchas and Hidden Costs - boopsie
http://h30565.www3.hp.com/t5/Feature-Articles/Avoiding-VDI-Gotchas-and-Hidden-Costs/ba-p/6446
======
davidstrom
Chris Wolf from Gartner has a lot of wisdom here.

